# Looking to adopt spayed dog/pup in wigan



## lisa.torey.molly.princess (Apr 10, 2010)

Hiya everyone, im new and not sure if im allowed to do this :confused1: but i thought its worth a try.

We want to adopt/rescue a king charles or a westie boy, age totally not important, he has to be spayed or old enough to be spayed as our princess (who is a king charles) is really too old for that (she is 17 we think) good with other dogs and cats is a must, we have a large secure garden and huge feilds across from us were we go for daily walkies, home checks are WELCOMED and updates are not a problem  

Anyone who has a dog or know someone needing to rehome one of these breeds then id love to hear from you. 

Thanks for reading hoping to hear from anyone x :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

out of curiosity hun have you tried manchester dogs home my mum adopted a gorgeous spaniel puppy from there or leigh cats and dogs home x


----------



## lisa.torey.molly.princess (Apr 10, 2010)

hiya thanks for replying. 
yeah i try there every week, no luck with the breeds i want, which is good news for the breed, unlike breeds like staffs ( i seem to be seeing them every were needing new homes its sad) it means when people get them they keep them forever. I will keep trying just in case one does need me.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

We get Westie's and KCC in quite a lot but we don't have any at the moment I'm afraid!

Can I suggest you look on dogs blog? They get dogs information sent in from lots of different rescues and you can search by breed. They are constantly adding dogs so it is one to keep your eye on
Rescue Dogs & Dogs for Adoption @ dogsblog.com
Also, if you're not bothered by age, oldies club are very good, showing their own older dogs (7+) and older dogs from other rescues. 
Oldies Club
For instance they currently have a Cav X called Whiskey who is great with dogs and cats.

Good luck and thank you for choosing to adopt 
xxx


----------



## lisa.torey.molly.princess (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for for that Friends Of The Animals RCT!! :lol: whiskey is adorable, i have rung them up about him i left me details. he sounds and looks perfect for us, and our old princess, with any luck we will be perfect for him too  

Im really looking forward to hearing from them, but with a dog as lovely as him im sure he will have touched the hearts of other people too. Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## lisa.torey.molly.princess (Apr 10, 2010)

Awww he is reserved! i wish him the very very best of luck! 

Abit gutted  i fell in love with him lol ah well least he will have someone to love him now thats the main thing. 

Been in touch with oldies too there were a couple of old gals that caught my eye but agaiun reserved pending home checks, they noted my interest and if anything didnt go to plan they would let me know, wishing it all goes well for them all tho  so ill keep looking and wishing maybe we will find our bubs sooner than we think theirs no rush.

Been on the dogs blog too and your site which i couldnt post on :


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Aw that is a bit of a shame for you about Whiskey but at least he is getting a home!

Right, on Dogs Blog you can either go through all the dogs by scrolling down through them and clicking "dogs added previously" when you get to the bottom of the page to see more or you can navigate by the breed links on the right (they only have links up for the dogs they have on the site at the time but as I said previously, they are constantly adding dogs). If you're interested in a dog you can click on its name/age/breed bit and it will take you to a page with more information on a dog and how to submit your interest. The dogs on there are from all over the UK as all the listings are from various different rescues so the way to submit interest is different for each dog (if from different rescue).

Hope that helps 

xxxx


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Dont know how far you are willing to travel, but oaktreekennels.co.uk have a scotty, some cavs, some yorkies and other small dogs.

HTH.

Stacey x


----------



## fizzog (Mar 22, 2010)

feathersnowglitter said:


> Dont know how far you are willing to travel, but oaktreekennels.co.uk have a scotty, some cavs, some yorkies and other small dogs.
> 
> HTH.
> 
> Stacey x


the link doesn't work x


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

sorry it wasnt put up as a link. The website is www.oaktreekennels.net

I put it down as co.uk and it isnt.

xxx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aww! So sorry to hear that. Bette luck next time.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

You could try many tears. They always have cavs and westies in
Many Tears Animal Rescue - Dogs looking for homes

xxx


----------

